# Hanging Air Filter on Sale



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Passing this gr8 deal along. I got it in an email this morning. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hanging-Air-Filter-3-Speed/[email protected]&utm_source=email&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=041116_G0738_Top


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

That's a pretty good deal BUT I bought a JDS Air-Tech 2000 on CL about a year ago for $100. I guess the difference is mine isn't remote and darnit, I like toys. It does make a big difference in the shop.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a rikon and performax clone. I find these improved shop air quality immensely. This is a great buy. Thanks for passing it on.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I got this same deal a year or two ago….
For those that need one…. JUMP ON THIS!!!

Were funds not sooooo tight, I'd get another!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Much as I'd like to get one of these, right now we're trying to figure out a way to get my daughter and wife to Minnesota to The Mayo Clinic for my daughters seizures and migraines.

Maybe next time.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, I bought one of these last year when they were on sale. It's the same unit they sell at Woodcraft for a whole bunch more.


----------



## dmeggers (May 9, 2014)

I just ordered one of these from grizzly yhey also have it at sears for the same price

thanks


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

common sense is keeping me from buying one just for the remote


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like a good price allright…

... I have to put the brakes on BUYING for awhile…


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

> common sense is keeping me from buying one just for the remote
> 
> - recycle1943


Common sense should keep you from buying one because the JDS is a much better filter, not just because yours doesn't have a remote. Same can be said for the very popular Jet unit. This grizzly is rated at 409CFM (max) with a 1/8hp motor, while the JDS has a 1/3hp motor that will circulate 1255CFM (max). That is just over 3x the amount of air circulated (and scrubbed) per minute. The Jet unit has a 1/5hp motor, and will circulate 1044CFM.

IMO, the Jet during their Black Friday sale is the best bang for the buck when it comes to an air filter. Had they not discounted that heavily for Black Friday, I would own the JDS instead.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Jerry;: I bought one way back when you first posted that sale last year or whenever it was. I luv it too. It works grrrr8! I just wanted to "pay it forward"

Joe: Hope your daughter is ok


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like a good deal Roger.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I bought this one in 2008 for $175. Only mine is a single speed. Works like a charm. Cleans out all the air in my 300 square foot shop in five minutes running time. Still going strong.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

How often do you have to change the filters on these things?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

ScottM: I'll keep an eye on it and when it looks like it's full. Being a lil frugal, I'll take it out, suck all the dust out of it and re-use it. I'll do this until I don't think it's really spent. Then put a new filter in it. I bought this unit when Jerry posted a sale similar to this a year ago. I really like the 3-speeds, and the timer. It works gr8, in my opinion. I think anything you can do to help keep us healthy is a positive thing to do.


----------



## KellyB (Mar 1, 2015)

The future availability of filters is a question, for me at least.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have had mine eight years now. The external filter just lifts out and I blow it clean or wash it about once a month. The inner bag filter I take out and shake out or wash with water about once a year. I still have the original filters. They come out and back in easily without using any tools. Dust mask recommended.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Just ordered one, thanks for posting the deal! Just upgraded from my shop vac and DD to a 3HP DC, so with this, I can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Fantastic BinghmtonEd! Let us know how ya like it. I really like mine. The timer is also a super nice feature. I'd like to have your dust collector. One o these days I'll upgrade mine.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

If you want one grab it, Menands is discontinuing theirs.


----------

